# Driving to Mexico Oct.2017



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Almost exactly one month from today (mid October), I will be driving into Mexico at Nogales.

I think I am well-prepared, below is an abbreviated laundry list of what I have done.

1) Pre approved at USA-based Mexico Consulate for Residente Temporal, sticker in passport.

2) Have applied online with Banjercito for TIP. This is a relatively new thing, where you upload a PDF of your car title and USA registration, enter your vehicle VIN, your credit card info to pay, etc, and they mail to you in advance your TIP (or maybe a pre-approval doc to exchange for an actual TIP when you enter MX, its a little unclear). Still waiting to hear back, but they do promise a response within 10 business days.

3) I have my finances in order (I hope). I have three three credit cards and five debit/ATM cards, so accessing my money should go well.

4) Have my USA mobile phone, and also bought a spare phone. Its TMobile, so its a matter of slipping the SIM card into the new phone in the event the old phone malfunctions. Tested new phone, it works. Phone needed mostly for banking (online, banks seem to frequently want to text you a code when you log in, to verify you are you).

5) I have shed many belongings, still more to go, intend to get down to having a trunk full of belongings (half clothes, half non-clothes, is the general idea). Plus in the car itself, one duffle bag, one backpack, and a small cooler.

Anyone have general suggestions of additional steps or actions, or thoughts in the vein of "I wish I would have done that" or "I wish I would have brought that (or not brought that)" ??

Thanks.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

auto insurance ?

Edit : and it may not apply in your situation - if I had it to do over again I would have had my car inspected in Texas (we came from a state with no emission inspections). You may never need it - but ...


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

horseshoe846 said:


> auto insurance ?


Coincidentally, I was researching that today.

I came across this site: https://www.bajabound.com/buy/?view=start

I got a quote from this site listing a company called HDI Seguros, six months comprehensive "deluxe" was US$281. My car is ten years old, basic compact, market value approx US$8K

$281 is not bad, but it is more than I pay here in the USA, but here in the USA they check my credit rating, check my driving history, etc, whereas this site asked only the most basic questions.

I have no knowledge of Mexico Auto Insurance ... is HDI Seguros reputable? Other websites to recommend? Does $281 sound reasonable?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

One good general traveler's precaution is to pretend that you get mugged and your wallet and cell phone have been stolen. Now what? 

Make a hardcopy inventory of your wallet, with vital numbers from cards and IDs and the numbers off the backs to call for lost cards. Obviously you need to secure this list in a very safe place, like a hidden spot in your car. You probably can't protect against having your car stolen along with your wallet and cell phone, in that case you're just truly screwed. 

Rather than exchange all my cash when I cross into a new country, I prefer to hang on to a little of the currency from the old country for when I go back there again. I therefore like to have two wallets, one for the country I'm in and one for the US. So if you are throwing stuff out and find an extra old wallet, you might want to keep it rather than throw it away.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Make photocopies of all your important documents. Drivers license, passport, car papers, insurance, the paperwork you got from Mexican consulate, etc. Leave a set in US with a family member or friend, bring a set with you and stash somewhere other than the place you are keeping the originals.
Be sure to have an "In Case of Emergency contact...." paper in your wallet, I keep one in my glove box as well. Would be prudent to write it both in English and Spanish.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

And, as another poster mentioned, Mex. car insurance, which you can also purchase online. I have a Mex. plated vehicle, and I have HDI. I haven't had to make a claim, so can't speak to that, but my insurance broker here says they are good.
When I had a Canadian plated vehicle I used to use Lewis and Lewis, which has a website and are based out of Calif. Their underwriter is Qualitas. I always opted for their towing package as well. It was only $6 at the time and I did have to use it, so was well worth it.
Extra coolant, motor oil, transmission fluid, and a gas can could come in handy (hopefully not).


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

UrbanMan said:


> Coincidentally, I was researching that today.
> 
> I came across this site: https://www.bajabound.com/buy/?view=start
> 
> ...


We insured our Ford Windstar with HDI Seguros for 2-3 years, and it was fine. But we never had to test it by having an accident. The same insurance rep this year switched us to INBURSA when we bought a new Honda CR/V.

$282 (USD?) seems low to me, but I'm no expert. Be sure that you are getting coverage for the important things.

I have read, but can't confirm, that getting insurance coverage for a whole year is a better deal than for 6 months.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

eastwind said:


> One good general traveler's precaution is to pretend that you get mugged and your wallet and cell phone have been stolen. Now what?
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


Good advice. Before entering MX at Nogales, I will be paring my wallet down to containing cash and a color photocopy of my Driver's License. All credit/debit cards, my powered-down mobile phone, passport, original DL, etc will be carefully hidden in the car (I've owned it over 10 years, I know the nooks and crannies), and will be moved into my hotel room at night and secured inside the room.

I already have color scans of important docs stored in "the cloud", and will be adding to that as time progresses.

To prevent/deter car theft, I do have an old-school Club steering wheel lock, plus my car shuts off the fuel pump when the doors are locked, so hot-wiring is not possible. My driving will be confined to daylight hours for safety reasons (both USA and Mexico). All my hotels in MX are near the highway and I read online reviews to ensure I am staying at places previous travelers have deemed safe, and with dining nearby.

I will be bringing a wad of US cash with me, some I will exchange at a cambio/bank in Nogales for pesos, the rest I will keep for future use, including at least one trip to the USA in 2018.



surabi said:


> Extra coolant, motor oil, transmission fluid, and a gas can could come in handy (hopefully not).


Oil yes, because my car uses a tad bit of oil when its north of 92F/33C. In Mexico near the Pacific coast especially, these temps are possible in October, so I do need to be prepared. 

Part of my reason to drive in October versus earlier was to avoid being scorched by the insane north of 101F temps that are very normal in summer. Also to (hopefully) avoid the rain storms that are more common in summer. 

As far as the other systems (transmission, cooling, brakes), everything has been prepped for this odyssey. Notably, new coolant, new brake fluid, and the tranny fluid is full synthetic and only has two years use on it.



anonimo said:


> I have read, but can't confirm, that getting insurance coverage for a whole year is a better deal than for 6 months.


You are correct, and I might just buy a full year because it looks to be a better deal.

.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

UrbanMan said:


> Good advice. Before entering MX at Nogales, I will be paring my wallet down to containing cash and a color photocopy of my Driver's License. All credit/debit cards, my powered-down mobile phone, passport, original DL, etc will be carefully hidden in the car (I've owned it over 10 years, I know the nooks and crannies), and will be moved into my hotel room at night and secured inside the room.
> 
> I already have color scans of important docs stored in "the cloud", and will be adding to that as time progresses.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have thought this through carefully. The only comment I have on your post is the plan to bring cash and convert it in Nogales. I believe throughout the world, the safest, and best exchange rate for getting local cash is from an ATM machine with a debit card.

Since I travel to the US and Europe every year, I keep a few dollars and euros, maybe 20-50 of each, around all the time, but then just rely on an ATM after I get there for most of my cash. Similarly for coming to Mexico, I suggest stopping at an ATM in Nogales and stocking up on cash rather than carrying a lot of dollars and converting them.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

> a wad of US cash





TundraGreen said:


> Similarly for coming to Mexico, I suggest stopping at an ATM in Nogales and stocking up on cash rather than carrying a lot of dollars and converting them.


Well, it won't be THAT big of a wad.

This raises a question. My driving route will be to enter MX at Nogales, spend Night One in Hermosillo. Day Two is drive from Hermosillo to Los Mochis. Day Three is Los Mochis to Mazatlan. Day Four is Mazatlan to Tepic. Day Five, the final day, is Tepic to my destination of Guadalajara (to be specific, Zapopan).

Should I expect Allpoint network ATMs to be easy to find the entire route? My hotels are all paid for in advance, but I will need money for food and fuel. And maybe a cold adult drink or two in the evening.

What about safety? Caution at all times of course, but the US State Department seems to think the state of Sinaloa in particular is dangerous. Note, both Mazatlan and Los Mochis are in Sinaloa.

Also - what about buying fuel for the car? Is there a particular brand name of gas station that is better to stop at? I would prefer them to have diet cokes for sale, as I live on diet cokes when driving longer distances.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

UrbanMan said:


> Well, it won't be THAT big of a wad.
> 
> This raises a question. My driving route will be to enter MX at Nogales, spend Night One in Hermosillo. Day Two is drive from Hermosillo to Los Mochis. Day Three is Los Mochis to Mazatlan. Day Four is Mazatlan to Tepic. Day Five, the final day, is Tepic to my destination of Guadalajara (to be specific, Zapopan).
> 
> ...


The AllPoint web site lists a few ATMs in all of those cities except Nogales. I would not worry about safety in any of those places, but that is personal and my thresholds are different than others. I took a similar route last year staying in Mexicali, Guaymas, and El Rosario. 

As far as fuel, all gas stations used to be owned by Pemex, the Mexican national gasoline distributor. I have heard there are others showing up now, since they are opening up that market, but I haven't seen any yet. I suggest paying cash for gas. If you give them a big bill, i.e. $500 pesos, make it clear by asking before hand if they have change for 500 (Tiene cambio para quinientos?). Watch that they zero the pump before starting, although they all seem to make a big point of showing you that they are doing that. Incidentally, you don't get to or have to pump your own gas, all stations have attendants to do that. And I recently learned that many (most?) people tip the attendant. I didn't know that was the custom. I just started buying gas in Mexico last year and am still learning apparently. Before that I didn't have a vehicle.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm not a driver, but most of the gas stations I've seen have some kind of convenience store attached to them that I expect will have three or more kinds of coke. Plus you can't swing a dead armadillo without hitting an Oxxo, the Mexican version of 7-11. You could probably make a game out of it in most cities: see how many different Oxxo's you could chain together where the requirement is you must be able to see the next one from the front door of the previous one.

I usually see something labelled "sin azúcar" in addition to regular coke, but I'm not sure if that's identical to NoB diet coke or not because I don't drink it here or there. There's also often something labelled coke zero, and sometimes coke with lime. 

Your problem may turn out to be finding sufficient bathrooms to get rid of all that diet coke rather than finding places to buy it.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eastwind said:


> I'm not a driver, but most of the gas stations I've seen have some kind of convenience store attached to them that I expect will have three or more kinds of coke. Plus you can't swing a dead armadillo without hitting an Oxxo, the Mexican version of 7-11. You could probably make a game out of it in most cities: see how many different Oxxo's you could chain together where the requirement is you must be able to see the next one from the front door of the previous one.
> 
> I usually see something labelled "sin azúcar" in addition to regular coke, but I'm not sure if that's identical to NoB diet coke or not because I don't drink it here or there. There's also often something labelled coke zero, and sometimes coke with lime.
> 
> Your problem may turn out to be finding sufficient bathrooms to get rid of all that diet coke rather than finding places to buy it.


I was going to mention that but forgot. On the highways, every gas station has a convenience store attached, and they all have bathrooms. On rare occasions the bathroom will have an attendant and cost a few pesos, but most are unattended and free. By the standards of Mexican bathrooms they are usually not too bad. (If you are familiar with Mexican public bathrooms, you will realize that that is not saying much.)


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Don't expect ATM's in every corner store like the states, in fact, they can be rare or difficult to find in places. Most all streets are alternating one way and traffic can be a nightmare if you are not used to the narrow streets and aggressive drivers. If you are in the wrong lane and need to turn you are just out of luck as most people will not let you in. Driving inner cities looking for an ATM that accepts your card is not the best plan in my opinion.

It is better to get enough pesos for the trip and hide them in a innocent looking container, Amazon sells a lot of hiding containers that a thief wouldn't look twice at, like a brush or a can that the bottom screws off of like so.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...=hiding+containers,aps,561&crid=2TOTCQOEM7JJW

Pemex stations are everywhere and the regular Magna gas is good. The employees do not get paid and depend on tips for their living, just like the baggers at the supermarket so tip them but as said, watch to make sure they zero out the pump and not start it at 300 pesos or whatever it stopped on for the last customer. Some of these guys make Houdini look like an amateur when it comes to switching bills so hand them one bill at a time when paying, not a wad of bills. 

As far as bathrooms go, don't expect toilet paper, bring your own just in case. Some charge a small fee like 2 pesos and will hand you about three squares of paper. 

*Do not stop for anyone waving you down* and do not panic when you come to a police or military checkpoint as these are common. Some will just flag you through, some will do a search, just smile and be polite.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

eastwind said:


> I usually see something labelled "sin azúcar" in addition to regular coke, but I'm not sure if that's identical to NoB diet coke or not because I don't drink it here or there.


"Without sugar"


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> And I recently learned that many (most?) people tip the attendant. I didn't know that was the custom. I just started buying gas in Mexico last year and am still learning apparently.


same here


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Diet Coke = Coca Lite
Do not bother with a wad of US cash, as it will be rather useless in Mexico these days. Banks do not want it, so people are inconvenienced If you offer it. Pesos are king in Mexico and ATMs are available at banks, large groceries, big box stores, etc. It is wise to have a couple of debit cards from major banks with either the Visa or Mastercard logo. Have the bank raise your daily limit to $1000 USD to avoid excess transaction charges, and try to find a bank which rebates ATM charges. If you have ever served in the US military, USAA is probably your best choice.
The proposed route and stopping points seem quite liesurely to me, as it is an easy 3-day trip from Tucson to Chapala; we have done it in two 12 hour days with a singl stop in Culiacan.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

eastwind said:


> finding sufficient bathrooms to get rid of all that diet coke rather than finding places to buy it.





tundragreen said:


> By the standards of Mexican bathrooms





zorro2017 said:


> As far as bathrooms go, don't expect toilet paper, bring your own just in case.


Thanks for the thorough addressing of the toilet issue.  I will have hand sanitizer, paper towels, and TP on board.



rvgringo said:


> The proposed route and stopping points seem quite liesurely to me, as it is an easy 3-day trip from Tucson to Chapala; we have done it in two 12 hour days with a singl stop in Culiacan.


Intentionally leisurely. I will be driving over 1500 miles just to get to the MX border, so I anticipate being a little fatigued to begin with. Also, there are sights and hotel swimming pools to be enjoyed. Slow down and smell the roses, as the saying goes. 

I acknowledge part of the thinking is fear of the unknown, possibly misplaced, owing to my limited experience driving in MX. I don't want to assume that knocking out 10+ hours of driving in MX is the same as it is NOB. Plenty of stories I have read say it often is not.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Coca Cola "sin azugar" is new. It is the same as Coke Light [Diet Coke = Coca Lite] except it has more artifical sweetener and you can easliy taste the difference.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> Thanks for the thorough addressing of the toilet issue.  I will have hand sanitizer, paper towels, and TP on board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The highways in Mexico are pretty good, in general. But a nice highway can just end abruptly being blocked off by boulders when construction is going on. Don't expect any signs to warn you in advance but there will be another way to go, it may or may not be paved. I don't know of any app that shows road construction in Mexico. A highway with one lane closed can add hours to your trip. If you do see a "Curva Peligrosa" or "dangerous curve" sign, pay attention, Mexico does not waste a lot of money on signs. 

Also in every small village there will be topes that also slow you down, tolls to stop and pay, etc. Just looking at a map does not show that unlike America that uses exits and on ramps, the highway often goes right through the center of a city with red lights and a lot of traffic. Tampico can be challenging to say the least.

But relax and take it all in, if you see pottery on the side of the road, stop and buy some or you will wish that you had. Take pictures, stop and eat and just enjoy the trip.


----------



## Sirpete (Jun 25, 2017)

A few driving tips for Mexico:

If you're driving behind someone on a two-lane highway, and they signal a left turn without slowing down, it can mean you can pass; it can also mean the driver just forgot to turn it off. Be extra careful when you want to turn left and signal. Make sure nobody tries to pass you. 

If someone driving toward you flashes their lights, it means there may be hazards ahead.

Two lane highways with shoulders are used as four lane highways. Oncoming vehicles will pass and expect you to move onto the shoulder.

I am sure everyone will add to this list.

TTFN
Kirby


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Urban Man, I would not depend on scans which you have stored in the cloud. You might need copies of those important documents at a time and place when you cannot access things via computer or cell phone. Mexico is not the 1st world, you can't depend on always having a signal. That's why I suggested the photocopies.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

UrbanMan said:


> Thanks for the thorough addressing of the toilet issue.  I will have hand sanitizer, paper towels, and TP on board. …


 If you want to be really prepared, you will bring a toilet seat as well.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, many or even most public toilets are without seats. One may walk into a restroom with a toilet seat, and possibly elicit admiration from others, who may think it is about to be installed. However, when you walk out of a public restroom with a toilet seat, you may be in for a surprise. Think: “Guilty until you prove your innocence“.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Check the Allpoint web site for ATM locations. I took a look and was surprised that so many Allpoint ATMS are available in several major Mexican cities.

Gasoline: There are at present two grades of gasoline, Magna and Premium, both sold under the Pemex banner. But the gas selling market has been recently opened to vendors independent of Pemex.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Sirpete said:


> A few driving tips for Mexico:
> 
> If you're driving behind someone on a two-lane highway, and they signal a left turn without slowing down, it can mean you can pass; it can also mean the driver just forgot to turn it off. Be extra careful when you want to turn left and signal. Make sure nobody tries to pass you.
> 
> ...


This is very good, thanks. If anyone else has knowledge on this, please share.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

surabi said:


> Urban Man, I would not depend on scans which you have stored in the cloud. You might need copies of those important documents at a time and place when you cannot access things via computer or cell phone. Mexico is not the 1st world, you can't depend on always having a signal. That's why I suggested the photocopies.


That's a good point, surabi. I am hesitant, though, to have paper copies of anything beyond the known to be needed basics. Someone steals them, they instantly know all kinds of private things about me. How about having the scans of some of the low probability of being needed on-the-spot documents, on a flash drive? This would remove the need for connectivity or my laptop.

On a related note, my TIP arrived by courier last week (I applied online). It came from Banjercito in Dallas, TX. Funny thing, in a cardboard courier envelope in which they could have easily included 10 pages, they sent literally just the TIP document and nothing else. I thought there would be an explanatory letter or maybe a one page FAQ document, but no. 

It's a 180 day TIP, tied (hopefully) to my pre-approved RT, so if what I have read is correct this is a piece of paper I'll need to hold on to for possibly years (since they don't ever give you a new one, is my understanding). Should I get it laminated?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You could have created a problem with that TIP, since you do not actually have a Residente Temporal Visa yet. Your status will be “canje“ on the FMM entry permit. It is INM, at your destination, which will issue the actual RT Visa, after several weeks of process/tramite. At every change of status, including the canje, you must notify Aduana formally, and immediately, in order to extend your Importada Temporal to match your new visa status. Normally, one with a visa approval from a consulate must get the Importada Temporal at the border, and it will be issued for 30 days, not 180, and with your status clearly indicated. You may have ordered one as a tourist......a wrong move. I would cancel it and get a properly done document at the border with your canje in your passport. From this point onward, any claim that you are a tourist is likely to void your RT canje, or later, the visa. Be careful.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> You could have created a problem with that TIP, since you do not actually have a Residente Temporal Visa yet. Your status will be “canje“ on the FMM entry permit. It is INM, at your destination, which will issue the actual RT Visa, after several weeks of process/tramite. At every change of status, including the canje, you must notify Aduana formally, and immediately, in order to extend your Importada Temporal to match your new visa status. Normally, one with a visa approval from a consulate must get the Importada Temporal at the border, and it will be issued for 30 days, not 180, and with your status clearly indicated. You may have ordered one as a tourist......a wrong move. I would cancel it and get a properly done document at the border with your canje in your passport. From this point onward, any claim that you are a tourist is likely to void your RT canje, or later, the visa. Be careful.


I believe we have been through this before RV. I don't think its useful to repeat the entire back and forth, I'll only say I did NOT order the 180 day TIP as a tourist. And I spoke with staff at the MX consulate here in the USA, and I believe I have a good plan. Could blow up of course, if so, I'll handle it. Cats can eat 500 peso notes, expect the unexpected is the lesson, its that kinda country/experience.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> This is very good, thanks. If anyone else has knowledge on this, please share.


Beware of motorbikes, or even cars, passing on your right, even if there is no lane there, just a shoulder. Moto drivers in Mexico seem to be under the impression that no traffic rules apply to them. They will wiggle themselves up between 2 lanes of traffic at a stoplight, then cut in front so they can be the first outta the gate.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> That's a good point, surabi. I am hesitant, though, to have paper copies of anything beyond the known to be needed basics. Someone steals them, they instantly know all kinds of private things about me. How about having the scans of some of the low probability of being needed on-the-spot documents, on a flash drive? This would remove the need for connectivity or my laptop.
> 
> On a related note, my TIP arrived by courier last week (I applied online). It came from Banjercito in Dallas, TX. Funny thing, in a cardboard courier envelope in which they could have easily included 10 pages, they sent literally just the TIP document and nothing else. I thought there would be an explanatory letter or maybe a one page FAQ document, but no.
> 
> It's a 180 day TIP, tied (hopefully) to my pre-approved RT, so if what I have read is correct this is a piece of paper I'll need to hold on to for possibly years (since they don't ever give you a new one, is my understanding). Should I get it laminated?


Flash drive sounds like a good idea, for sure. But really, barring total theft of your vehicle, no thief is going to bother to pay attention to some folded up pieces of paper (your photocopies) that you have stashed among your clothes, or food. They'd be much more likely to grab a flash drive, which has re-sale value, unless you keep it in your pocket or one of your secret vehicle stash places.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surabi said:


> Beware of motorbikes, or even cars, passing on your right, even if there is no lane there, just a shoulder. Moto drivers in Mexico seem to be under the impression that no traffic rules apply to them. They will wiggle themselves up between 2 lanes of traffic at a stoplight, then cut in front so they can be the first outta the gate.


I resemble that remark. I ride a motorcycle in Mexico, and as near as I can tell, you are correct, the traffic rules do not apply to motorcycles. In addition to your observations, they ignore red lights, go the wrong way on one way streets, ride on the sidewalk, park wherever they feel like.

I commuted by motorcycle in California where lane splitting (riding between lanes of traffic) was legal. Compared to California, Mexico is a jungle. I do take advantage of some of the flexibility that comes from being on a motorcycle, but I am pretty conservative compared to most. I also don't ride it in cities except to get out of town and back. Most of my riding is on trips between cities or in the mountains.


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> This is very good, thanks. If anyone else has knowledge on this, please share.


In my limited experience driving in Mexico, what RVGringo and RickS and anybody else that has done much driving in Mexico are saying is spot on, trust me I just got back and am heading back again in several days so I would listen to what they're saying(thanks Rick for the info!!). Like I told my wife, traffic laws and life as you know it on the road cease to exist in Mexico, trust me and especially if your going to drive in Gdl.(right Tundra?). Like its already been said, any thing on 2 wheels will lane split, people will drive completely in what we know as the 'emergency lane' meaning tractor trailers(and lots of 'dobles')will pass each other so get used to 'no rebase'. When these guys say try not to drive at night, they're not kidding. And don't forget 'canje' on your visa. Good luck and peace out.


----------

